# 3.2 Quattro mark 1 advice



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

HI there new here just about to buy a used TT late 2003 to 2004 end. I am only wanting a 3.2 V6 but not sure if i want a dsg or manual. im a manual fan at heart, drove a dsg today and loved it but know the manual is cheaper to buy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome cant halp with the manual DSG ouestion being a turbo fan  but would say have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome DSG all the way


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
welcome to you from all us V6 guy's. Live with a DSG for a couple of weeks and you will never go back to a manual again. An ordinary auto has the dreaded torque converter that sucks so much of the power and causes that awfull delay/lurch when you pull away.
The DSG has two friction clutches within the gearbox and this set up allows the box to change quicker than the manual and also so smoothly.
The missus and I were so impressed with the DSG on the TT that we PX'd her BM for an A3 sportback with the same set up.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Well you boys will be pleased to know im all TT'd up with a nice DSG 3.2 V6. its a 53 reg late 2003 model in mauritius Blue with grey leather / alcantara, Bose sound and 6 CD.

Its DSG TIME !!!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great gearbox, great colour


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You did the right thing with the DSG.  
Now, let's have some pics of the beastie.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

]Thanks Wallsendmag, i think its a great blue I always liked black but somehow i like the blue on the TT.
I will get some pics on here after i collect the thing of beauty on Saturday. Then I can V6 it up while making all the right noises.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jev said:


> ]Thanks Wallsendmag, i think its a great blue I always liked black but somehow i like the blue on the TT.
> I will get some pics on here after i collect the thing of beauty on Saturday. Then I can V6 it up while making all the right noises.


My MkI was Mauritius love the colour , just doesn't look the same on the MkII  But deep sea blue is just as nice


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

jev said:


> ]Thanks Wallsendmag, i think its a great blue I always liked black but somehow i like the blue on the TT.
> I will get some pics on here after i collect the thing of beauty on Saturday. Then I can V6 it up while making all the right noises.


Hiya,
Be sure to try the launch control even if is only just the once.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

What the hells the Launch Control?? sounds like fun!!

Here is a small pic till i get a proper one after collection Sat.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Guy's should I tell him? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Launch control- esp off ,box into sport ,foot on the brake 3000rpm ,release brake and hold on tight


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Launch control- esp off ,box into sport ,foot on the brake 3000rpm ,release brake and hold on tight


thinks it's (left) foot on the brake first... :wink:

great choice of car though!


----------



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

jev said:


> HI there new here just about to buy a used TT late 2003 to 2004 end. I am only wanting a 3.2 V6 but not sure if i want a dsg or manual. im a manual fan at heart, drove a dsg today and loved it but know the manual is cheaper to buy.


Another newbie to this forum .. 
TT owner from 2006, 3.2 V6, DSG
get the DSG, it will put a smile on your face ever time you paddle down through the gearbox or put in S and let it 
(but empty your wallet every week .... Somerset to Silverstone every week)


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pics and as you said great car. for me its the only one to buy V6 is so sexy sounding. Same engine as Boxter S
Mine is that same as yours except the wheel are the V6 standard ones. Flat look with 7 spokes.


----------

